# My 120G NPT Needs Some Help



## Woodstock (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi 

My tank consist mainly of Subulata(I supposed), it is accompanied with some Tenellus. I started off with a number of Crypts but most of them are withering off. I believe the Crypts were 'out compete' by the Subulata. As it can be seen from my picture, there is a slight degree of a green water effect and I intend to get that off before it gets worse.

I intend to add some tall plants(non-runners) to the central of the tank. I need suggestions as to which plant species are best suited to this environment where the dominant plant is Subulata. Please kindly advise.

Thanks&Regards
Dennis


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You've got quite a lawn established! Are you planning on adding any other plants? A good sized sword and some stem plants will assist in nutrient uptake from the soil and water and will help prevent your green water issues. If you want only the lawn, I'd suggest a UV filter until the tank matures enough (up to 6 months IME). Otherwise you will probably be doing weekly water changes for a few months to keep the water from being green.


----------



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

If you want to keep the grassy look you could add Vallisneria to give some hight. You would have to deal with runners again but with Vals new runners seem to be easier to see and remover.

If you just want to get rid of the green water, floating plants could help.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

use a UV sterlizer to get rid of that green water.

What does NPT stand for?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats really nice! add some rocks and make it look like a prairie


----------



## Laura (Feb 9, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> What does NPT stand for?


Natural Planted Tank


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions. I want to resolve the green water issue naturally. Therefore, using a UV will be out for me. For me now, I will like to introduce suitable huge and tall plants that can have their leaves extended to the water surface.

davemonkey - Yes, I do intend to add more plants, sword plant is a good choice but as I mentioned earlier, I am afraid of compatibility problem (will not lose out to my lawn of Subulata). What other suitable stem plants do you suggest?

Thanks&Regards
Dennis


----------



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

Cobomba, various hygrophila species, and moneywort do well for me.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

i think it looks great the way it is. add a large school of tetras.

Whenever i had green water in my NPT's, Wisteria fixed it up in no time. 

If you add swords, like davemonkey suggested, i don't think you will have a problem with the sag smothering them. Just buy large enough specimens.


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Jark & Dielectric

Thank you and I will do as suggested........

Thanks&Regards
Dennis


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I ended up adding a root tab to my swords in my 20L NPT cuz the Subulata was choking them out! :shock: A thinning of the subulata and the root tabs fixed it... try a ozelot or marble queen...


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 26, 2005)

LVKSPlantlady said:


> I ended up adding a root tab to my swords in my 20L NPT cuz the Subulata was choking them out! :shock: A thinning of the subulata and the root tabs fixed it... try a ozelot or marble queen...


Hi LVKSPlantlady

I have since added 5 sword palnts into the tank for almost a week now. It did not get better but worse, the water is reaching almost opaque green at the moment. I am not sure whether cutting back the Subulata will help because I desperately need sufficient plant cover for now.

Help........!!!!

Thanks&Regards
Dennis


----------

